# ISO Pretzel Recipe



## snail (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anyone know how to make soft pretzel?  I tried several times but i can not make them soft and fluffy like it bought it at shopping malls.


----------



## MJ (Jan 24, 2005)

Maybe try this -


1 pkg. yeast
1 tbsp. sugar
1 c. warm water
2 1/2 to 3 c. flour
1 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. salad oil
1 egg white, beaten with 1 tsp. salt and water
Dissolve yeast and sugar in water. Let stand 10 minutes. Add 2 cups flour, salt, and oil; beat until smooth. Gradually stir in more flour (1/2 cup) to make soft dough. Knead until smooth, adding more flour if necessary to prevent dough from being sticky. Place dough in greased bowl, cover, and let rise until doubled (45 to 60 minutes). Punch dough down; divide into 12 balls. Roll each out with palm of hands on floured surface, making an 18 inch rope. Twist into pretzel shape, tucking ends under. Place on greased baking sheets. Let rise, uncovered, 20 to 25 minutes. Brush lightly with egg white mixture and sprinkle with sesame or caraway seeds. Bake at 425 degrees for 12 to 15 minutes.


----------

